# Bachmann Three Truck Shay



## Marauderer (Jan 5, 2008)

I am not very original and want to mount the figures and tools that came with my 3TS but can't find a picture of one that has them mounted. You know, the tool box, water cooler vise, etc. Can someone point me in the right direction please.


----------



## Richard Schmitt (Jan 2, 2008)

Barry, 
Here's some photos that may help. 
Richard


----------

